# Just be yourself.



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*"The more true to yourself you act, the more likely you are to attract people just like you into your life."

I've met people that have been sincerely afraid of being their true self. They think that if they act like the person they were meant to be, and get put down, then it hurts twice as much because it's who they really are instead of a mask or somebody they want the world to see. 

People have a habit of hiding behind masks. I do it. You do it. We all do it. This is because people have been conditioned over a long period of time that their true self is less acceptable. Anything that society deems as 'weird' or 'socially awkward' isn't accepted. If you don;t fit in with the rules, no one will like you, right?

Wrong. 

If you care so much about people think, it will only stress you out,. It will not improve the quality of your life. It will not help you to make better friends. It will only succeed in making you feel fake and think that no one knows the real you. When this happens, you lose that deep connection with other people. 

The only thing you can do to fix it is just to give up on others. Be nice to them, don't hurt them,. but just give up. Stop caring. It doesn't matter. Just let it all go, and learn to relax. Alright, so someone out there doesn't like you. Big deal. If that's the worst thing that can happen to you, you're living a pretty good life. It's fine. You aren;t going to die or have a seizure because someone out there doesn;t like you. chances are, you don;t like them either. And that's okay. It's perfectly acceptable. Just chill out. 

and I'm not saying anything with lack of experience. As soon as I started following my own advice, you kn ow happened? I started making friends again, in a heartbeat. People started to think I was cool again. and you know what the best part was? I was happy with myself. I still am. You know why? Because I know I can walk into the building without having to worry about people judging me. And you know what? This is a reality you can reach too. Just try it, you'd be surprised how well it works when you let your light shine. 

"And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same."

So get out there, and just do it. Just live. don't give up hope, and don't give up on yourself. Making the world a better place, it all starts with you.

-ViktoriaMJ 

[Wish I could have written it a bit better, but I'm a bit scrunched on time. Some of the phrases weren't on the exact key/note I was looking for.]
*


----------



## Black magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Great advice Vik.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the general idea, but I don't believe that a person has to not care what people think in order to be authentic. For instance, I care very much what others think about me, but I don't let it influence me to be inauthentic, because I care more about being real. 

Yes, being real makes criticism hurt more, but it also makes acceptance more meaningful. If I were not real, it wouldn't matter who liked me, I would never feel liked. I would feel like they only accepted the false face, blindly, because they were deceived.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks victoria.


----------

